# My second Weight Weenie project



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

A 2005 Trimble 20'' frame 3lb 1oz aiming for 15lb 8oz?


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

That's a pretty cool looking frame, I'd like to see how this turns out.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

smokerings said:


> That's a pretty cool looking frame, I'd like to see how this turns out.


Thanks. As i complete i will up date waiting for THM carbon DP crank set and wheels to be built. Also planing on changing the stem for a AX Lightness -60gram and the bar to a carbon bar in the 60 gram area. As an when the $$$ come available


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

That looks like a Dean Lunar from the late 90s!


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> That looks like a Dean Lunar from the late 90s!


Your right. A dead ringer for a Trimble!!!!!! That's the first time i've ever seen that Dean


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> That looks like a Dean Lunar from the late 90s!


I contacted Dean. They told me that when Brent T stopped making. They bought the moulds. Then Brent made 12 frames for Dean. So Dean Trimbles are very rare


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

B.Trimble said:


> A 2005 Trimble 20'' frame 3lb 1oz aiming for 15lb 8oz?


Happy with the progress


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

2005 Trimble 14 lb 11 oz


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn! I have cats that weigh more than that bike.

Pretty cool build, I like how the cables seem to have a nice straight shot to the rear of the bike instead of having several sharper bends.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

smokerings said:


> Damn! I have cats that weigh more than that bike.
> 
> Pretty cool build, I like how the cables seem to have a nice straight shot to the rear of the bike instead of having several sharper bends.


Thanks. All the best people have cats


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

My cat is 2lbs havier

Bike ooks great and still have few heavy components,for example grips.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

bikemaniack said:


> My cat is 2lbs havier
> 
> Bike ooks great and still have few heavy components,for example grips.


Thanks

Penny pinching on my part as have limited funds for this build. Plus had to have those cranks


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

sweet..... 

question, what tires do you have mounted, what are the specs and how do you like the way they handle.
I'm sure they are only for hardpack and asphalt...


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks

Maxxis 310 ( i weighed them they are 305 each) i only ride in the summer so big fat knobbly tyres not needed. 

These tyres last longer for me than the Rocket Rons which only lasted 2-3 rides . 

As for the ride of the 310 - fast. The front likes a lot of air pressure and makes a lot of noise on the road.

They also make Maxxis 285. But very expensive


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks for the quick response..
looks like a great tire for when I want to do some road rides...


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

how strong is that frame ? what kind of riding do you do ?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

3Ronin said:


> how strong is that frame ? what kind of riding do you do ?


It's limited weight frame of 180 lb rider. They made 3 types 140, 160 & 180 limited & unlimited rider weight.

I'm not a mad down hiller. I like going up hill and x country riding


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I've seen a couple of Trimble 29er frames crack between the BB and the errrr top tube.(?) Both owners raved about the ride though!


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

hey

looks cool bike man the bars look low and seat post high so you racer with it that low?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

bardynt said:


> hey
> 
> looks cool bike man the bars look low and seat post high so you racer with it that low?


Thanks. It's the riding position i'm most comfortable with. Tried lower seat pin. But i must have long legs. Since those pic's were taken i've moved the pin up a bit more.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Flat Ark said:


> I've seen a couple of Trimble 29er frames crack between the BB and the errrr top tube.(?) Both owners raved about the ride though!


That's my worry with this frame. As so much lighter than my other Trimble frames. 2lb11oz lighter.

So x fingers for my 1st off road ride.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The unlimited / limited series frames actually date from the early 90s. Previous to that (the mid-late 80s trimbles) were about 6 to 7 pounds and really flexed terribly. There are hosts of threads in the vintage forum about trimble including all the nonsense with attempts to deal with the various family members to revive the brand. About the only update done the last time they tried reviving production was adding I.S disc tabs, changing the steerer size from 1" to 1 1/8", and cleaning up the cable routing a bit. Oh and attempting a 29er version.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice ride Mr.Trimble! You gonna head to the EE this January? This summer I'm going to be putting my bike on a diet and shoot for 12lbs.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

mattkock said:


> Nice ride Mr.Trimble! You gonna head to the EE this January? This summer I'm going to be putting my bike on a diet and shoot for 12lbs.


Thanks
I don't ride in the winter. 12lb sounds tasty. Pictures when complete please


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

DeeEight said:


> The unlimited / limited series frames actually date from the early 90s. Previous to that (the mid-late 80s trimbles) were about 6 to 7 pounds and really flexed terribly. There are hosts of threads in the vintage forum about trimble including all the nonsense with attempts to deal with the various family members to revive the brand. About the only update done the last time they tried reviving production was adding I.S disc tabs, changing the steerer size from 1" to 1 1/8", and cleaning up the cable routing a bit. Oh and attempting a 29er version.


Many Thanks. According to the web site the seat tube went to 31.6 My frames has a 26.6 which left me with only one choice of a Thomson which now weighs 150 g after fitting carbon clamps, ti bolts and cuting the unneeded post
I would have liked a fatter seat post.
Oh and the BB went to 73 wide. My early frames all had 68 BB
Lucky i'm not a heavy rider


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Todays update. Changed the shifters 110 grams


----------



## Jk_Alentejano (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice build, a bit odd looking but very unique for sure. One thing, what rims are you using and weight?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Jk_Alentejano said:


> Very nice build, a bit odd looking but very unique for sure. One thing, what rims are you using and weight?


Thanks. At the moment Mavic XC 717 weighed them 405 grams. I'm waiting for the postman as i've bought ZTR355 rim Plus a vintage Hope front hub. These changes will loose 4 oz

I'm waiting for AX Lightness stem, Smud seat & seat post which should loose me 5oz


----------



## LynskeyMatt (Feb 11, 2012)

Interesting frame, not sure if i like, hope it rides well


----------



## Jk_Alentejano (Jun 21, 2011)

That rims don't match the build, but with the new ones it will be great. I'm still using v-brakes and have the ztr355 rims and they are great, the breaking is very good,the tire is much more stable than on the mavics, just don't use them in the mud or they will have a short life.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Jk_Alentejano said:


> That rims don't match the build, but with the new ones it will be great. I'm still using v-brakes and have the ztr355 rims and they are great, the breaking is very good,the tire is much more stable than on the mavics, just don't use them in the mud or they will have a short life.


I think i will keep the Mavic wheels for Mud with Mud tires.

ZTR wheels for the dry with Maxxis 285 tires 
Thanks


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

B.Trimble said:


> 2005 Trimble 14 lb 11 oz


Have you taken it off of any sweet jumps?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Zuper said:


> Have you taken it off of any sweet jumps?


I don't do jumps.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

this is quite exotic, and kitsch.


----------



## matbar20 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good! How does it ride?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

matbar20 said:


> Looks good! How does it ride?


Lighting fast. Feel every bump. Stiffer than i was expecting round the BB. This frame gives you so much space.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Made a change. Changed shifters to SRAM & Pauls thumb shifters. Always loved thumb shifters and now have 10 speed added a ounce and half.

Also fitted proper off road boots for when the going gets soft so now 15lb 10oz still got more to add once they arrive


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that has come out really nice!


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Wow, that has come out really nice!


Thanks. I'm happy. Still have anther pair of wheels to be made 3 oz lighter, Smud post, seat & AX Lightness stem will loose me 5 oz then ride and enjoy.


----------



## Preston (Sep 22, 2005)

I wanted one of these so bad back in the 90's. I love the minimalist design. Of course, it would have lasted me about 2 rides but I didn't know that back then. Great build thanks for sharing.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Preston said:


> I wanted one of these so bad back in the 90's. I love the minimalist design. Of course, it would have lasted me about 2 rides but I didn't know that back then. Great build thanks for sharing.


Pleasure 
I had one back in the 90's had it stolen. I've still got an early frame. Living on top of the wardrobe


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

either you don't ride it, or you don't care about your manhood.......that drop to the bars, and a dead level saddle=no swimmers. or comfort


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

sime said:


> either you don't ride it, or you don't care about your manhood.......that drop to the bars, and a dead level saddle=no swimmers. or comfort


I'm perfectly happy with the set up. Fits me


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The pairing of the wide range cassette and light weight begs for that thing to go 1x on the drive-train!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Can I be rude and ask approximately how much of a financial obligation this project has required? Cool stuff!


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

scrublover said:


> The pairing of the wide range cassette and light weight begs for that thing to go 1x on the drive-train!


I've been riding 2 chainrings since 1990 have no need to change


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

aperzigian said:


> Can I be rude and ask approximately how much of a financial obligation this project has required? Cool stuff!


My wife asks that many times. I haven't been counting . At a guess $4000


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

B.Trimble said:


> I've been riding 2 chainrings since 1990 have no need to change


Don't mind me - just spouting off my preference. Was two ringing it for many, many years until a couple years ago. Single works very well for where I live and ride now.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Don't mind me - just spouting off my preference. Was two ringing it for many, many years until a couple years ago. Single works very well for where I live and ride now.


No problem. I'm interested hearing about them. What ever works for you is good. That is the joy of buying a frame. Then customizing to fit the owner:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Made couple of changes. Fitted a Roadie mech and a Black ano Recon 10 speed 11-28 cassette (165 grams & 105 grams)


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

Indeed sir!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

This is awesome, nice setup. Goes without saying don't jump it . . .


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Just to show a weight weenie do ride their bikes LOL


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Completed with a few changes. Smud Seat post & seat. Carbon stem, USE OS bar, Stans rims, SRAM thumb shifters with Pauls mounts
Now 15lb 4 oz


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Why did you remove the Schmolke bar.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Same question, why????


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

doccoraje said:


> Same question, why????


I wanted to go OS size bar. And i like USE products. This bar weighed 120 grams. A OS Schmolke is 90 grams and cost a lot more than the USE.


----------



## Raceface gt (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice aint seen a frame design like that before.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Raceface gt said:


> Very nice aint seen a frame design like that before.


Thanks. stopped making in 2007. Dean bought the moulds. Wish some one would start making again.


----------

